# Need to know what to buy and where to get it.



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Not sure how many of you have been following the comedy that is my pigeon family life, but this whole thing started with chickens. Chickens that I was not allowed to have. Chickens that used to roam the yard like dogs. Said chickens were required to be moved (to a local farm where they are terrorizing the sheep). In the peace that ensued removal of said chickens one Mrs Jaysen realized that the yard was empty. I always wanted doves (ring necks to be exact) and she wanted them in the yard. As I researched ring necks I discovered that they are not outside, free roaming birds and that all those doves you see them release in public events are WHITE HOMING PIGEONS!!!

So I do a bit more research and discover that this pigeon thing isn't quite as simple as it first appears. Wanting to "do the right thing" I contacted the AU and did a loft visit. Based on what I saw I figured "six birds, no big deal" and set up a time to bring the family (human family). We get to the loft at the appointed time and the handler lets out 100+ homers. At the same time. Silence for about 10 minutes from the chatty teenage daughter (an event that hadn't occurred previously or anytime after). Basically my 6 birds has turned into a racing team. 

But now that I am 2 freestanding lofts and one converted barn into this I would like to have a few "pets" that go back to the "just because". My experience with homers has been wonderful, but they are maniac, not yard wanderers. We do have hawks and cats (mine has made peace with the birds but not the strays) so I think fantails are out. Satinetts are ... They freak me out. 

My son and I went to the Blackpool show for his birthday (pictures in the photo link below) and were stunned by some of the pigeons that you can get. Over there. Now the question is "what is best suited for us" and "where do you get it". 

Here are the requirements.
• Must be a home body that prefers to stay near home.
• Has to be able to get out of the way of danger. Both air born and ground based.
• Has to be able to endure cold weather (0°F).
• Social. These will be the wife's birds. She wants "lap birds".
• Has to get along with homers.
• Should be pretty. Preferences for "pretty" run to whites and whatever this is.

A big plus would be 
• Make one heck of a good dropper.

And of course they have to be available in the US. 

So what do you think?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say old fashioned frills.. do not know where to get some.. but you could of at the show most likely... FYI, any breed of pigeon will not want to be lap pets, so your wife will have to get over that... but they do like treats and can be hand fed..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

US import laws prevented us from importing birds. Trust me. I checked. 

As to "lap" birds - That isn't quite exactly what she wants. Our homers will swing down and sit on the table or on a shoulder for a few minutes. Our "pets" like Gerty and Splash will let us walk around without leaving. But then they will take off for 2 hours! Looking to lose the "bye-bye" aspect of the pet. 

Can you point me to a pic for a frill? Or is that what the bird in the link is?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what link?...lol.. but here is one I found on google image..

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/X4GJWOmR2rM/0.jpg


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you have it. 

The link is the word "this" in the last bullet in the long list. Here is the pic that it links to:










The kid and I really liked them for size and looks. Mrs called them "cute". Generally that means ... cute. Maybe I try to hard to figure out what she is saying.

Here is another pic of the same category from Blackpool










Same bird, different angle


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first picture...That is a capuchine... I happen to have a young one of those.. but just one.. and about the same color, mine is a bit more yellow or orange color.. those are not usually let out.. but I now some do.. not sure what they do when out.. they may fly off.. the frills I have heard do not stray far.. that they make good droppers..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> How about this one?


that one is a mookie.. those are show birds.. they do not usually let those out.. but guess you could.. the other breed I was thinking of was satinettes.. those are used as droppers look like the oldfashiond frills..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, these were in the show bird section. 

The satinettes make us ... nervous. Something about the little beak... 

It would be a shame to have a hard to find bird get eaten or do a fly-away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> Yeah, these were in the show bird section.
> 
> The satinettes make us ... nervous. Something about the little beak...
> 
> It would be a shame to have a hard to find bird get eaten or do a fly-away.


satinettes are really not that hard to find..and anytime you let a bird out there is a possiblity of both things you mentioned.. so.. either stick to the homers to let out..that do have a better chance at out flying a hawk..or keep some fancy birds ..but have a flight aviary so you can enjoy looking at them..but they will be safe.. some fancies can come out if they are not skittish and you are out there with them sitting..and they can be called in or hearded in the door when you want them to go back in after an hour or so..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well the second bird you posted was an old german owl. If you like those, then I don't understand why you wouldn't like Satinettes. They are basically the same thing except Satinettes (Oriental Frills) have feathered feet. I'm talking about the Old Style, of course. Not the Modern style that you'll find in most shows. Of course all show birds aren't "meant" to be let out. Any birds can be tamed, even the flying ones. If you want something you can "safely" let out (hawks will kill any pigeons, even homers, so you're never truly safe), then I suggest Satinettes or others in the Owl family, West of England Tumblers, or something that isn't too huge or has any big ornaments that may get in the way (muffs are fine, I'm mostly concerned about fanned tails, odd stances that may slow them down, or large nasal crests or hoods that may block some of their vision). Oh, I just thought of another one - SHOW ROLLERS! My goodness, they are so adorable  Small but they appear so chubby you just want to grab them and give'em a big ole hug. Like the cute chubby cheeked kids that old people like to squish, LOL.

Of course as with all birds, you need to keep an eye on them while they are outside.


Just took another look at that mookee. I'm surprised they entered that one in such a big show  Hardly any peak in that crest, no S-shaped neck (although cameras make birds do unusual things), and no white flights on the outter two feathers. I'm thinking that one _may_ be a monk/priest of some kind. Let me look in my book. My dad used to let all of his birds out, including Mookees. He said they didn't get around too well or too fast, so instant hawk bait. He also had Modenas and said they looked like little bumblebees from how fast they flapped their wings!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I have access to quite a number of satinettes. We were thinking of them for droppers but the Mrs isn't super fond of them. The photos are just some of the birds that we saw at the shoe that she liked. Certainly not sold on any of them.

I thought of roller/tumblers but there was the whole "drag the racer away" when acting as a dropper part. 

The hawk threat is real but may not be as bad as is sounds. We have lots of native food for the hawks and the hit we had was me being stupid. Pretty much the same for everyone else this year. We are lucky that we have an abundance of natural prey and starlings to give the hawks other options. I have managed to lure a couple of crow pairs into nesting near by as about eight pairs of blue jays. Hopefully that will provide a bit of warning and natural deterrent for any hungry hawks. 

I must weigh the safety of the bird against the "pleasure" aspect though. It is an easy call when you are working with birds that are self propelled rockets.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

well i have a pouter that is a good dropper and the size seems to keep the hacks to stay away from it. it is gental and takes time to have it ok with humans or in my case make it like you and think you are its mate.lol


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I guess the one bird is a mookie I looked up the standard AND the standard now is changed for selfs Where they do not have to have 2 white flights. Though mookies can be very tame and sit your shoulder your hand even go for a ride with you on a bicylcle. And they could be let out BUT would not escape danger well.Most Mookies have a crest. 2 white flights per wing. Shakey neck small in size. black. dunn. bared ect. There sure is several types of pigeons that can work. Just have to find what YOU like. West of englands can fly ok. and escape danger to a degree. And come in several colors. Fairly tame Not as tame as mookies can get But well enough. Have muffs Swallows are lookers and would walk around and fly some. Now these birds would be yard pets not fly far. look over some pictures on line And let us know what you like.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Jaysen. I've just started flying my homers this spring and had a few rollers I let out, too. Well, the little roller hen brings them ALL home! Just a little natural talent of hers! I never did anything different with her than anybody else, yet I've watched her bring em home every time! She's a tiny light mauve hen but they come in all kinds of beautiful colors. I think your wife might really like them.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Although you are initially scared of fantails......I say get some "Garden Fantails"....these are just that....fantails people have kept around just because they are pretty. They have not been bred to show standards and they are not as "extreme" in form as the show fans. I used to have some many years ago when I first kept pigeons. They had free run (basically an open mini loft) of my suburban yard at all times. They were calm, pretty, prolific. They had good "street sense". I think I only lost one adult over several years of free flight. They can commonly be found in white but also in any other color.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Woodnative said:


> Although you are initially scared of fantails......I say get some "Garden Fantails"....these are just that....fantails people have kept around just because they are pretty. They have not been bred to show standards and they are not as "extreme" in form as the show fans. I used to have some many years ago when I first kept pigeons. They had free run (basically an open mini loft) of my suburban yard at all times. They were calm, pretty, prolific. They had good "street sense". I think I only lost one adult over several years of free flight. They can commonly be found in white but also in any other color.


I have to agree.. garden fantails are some of my favorite birds.. or fantail x I guess..was my first pigeon as a young person..she was so pretty and did well out..


has your wife looked at the little breeds like figuritas and portiguese tumblers..they are small and do not eat alot and fly pretty good from what I here...the portis come in any color under the rainbow..and you never know what color the babies are going to be..wish I had room for some myself.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*AMERICAN SHOW RACERS don't let the name fool you these are show birds. They are realy not racers but are a related breed to the racing homer. They are larger then the racing homer and are very tame birds. Check out this web site www.americanshowracer.com * GEORGE


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

george simon said:


> *AMERICAN SHOW RACERS don't let the name fool you these are show birds. They are realy not racers but are a related breed to the racing homer. They are larger then the racing homer and are very tame birds. Check out this web site www.americanshowracer.com * GEORGE


I would LOVE to have a pair of these!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

George do you know anyone who sells these locally?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, Mrs seems to have her heart set on this guy. 










Is this a frill or capuchine?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a capuchine... I happen to have one of those ready to leave the nest.. you want him/her... he was an oops and was found too late to band.. the color.. not sure the correct name.. but it looks like a dilute of strawberry..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

You're kidding?

I was going to ask you about whites and any oops' once we got through our last round of hatching in May. Maybe I should talk to you about them now. 

As to the band, I am getting some "personalized" ordered for the pets. I have a few pairs whose offspring will not be raced. I figured it would be a good investment especially since the Mrs really seems to be getting excited about the "pet" side (I am already in trouble for not being ready to race). 

I think that is a YES!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> You're kidding?
> 
> I was going to ask you about whites and any oops' once we got through our last round of hatching in May. Maybe I should talk to you about them now.
> 
> ...


well he/she is yours when your ready..no hurry.. he has yet to leave the nest box..but I know he/she is ready soon.. I can post a pic this evening or sat..just to show the wifiepoo if you want.. I would be happy for him/her to be a ladies pet.. it is a very pretty bird..


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

A pic would be wonderful. I'll PM you my info and my question about whites. 

Still debating the dropper problem though...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok here is the baby capuchine.. let me know if she likes her.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, I can't keep a secret and the Mrs is so …*I'm allowed to call my wife adorable, right?…*adorable when she gets excited, that I had to show her the picture. Let's just say I am _not_ in the dog house.

My new weekend projects will be "Shangri-La" AKA the big cage. This one will get photo documented better since the Mrs is a much better person than me.


----------

